# Azariah Kyras- how did he become the Chief Lib and Master of the Chapter



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

well, its a good question. how did someone possibly tainted by the Warp become the chief Libarian and then master of the chapter while being tainted and no one finding out and stopping him?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Chaos corruption can be subtle. Very subtle in fact 

I believe that Angelos was always suspicious of him though.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

as much as i think the question is a good one, please try and keep your titles shorter next time. Huge titles aren't encouraged.

CP


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Chaos corruption can be subtle. Very subtle in fact


This. 

Though the extent of his corruption is still a bit vague. We don't know what kinda deal he made with the daemon. Does he regret it and just uses chaos as a weapon (radical inquisitors and relictors) or is he a full blown chaos worshipper actively bringing the downfall of the Imperium?

Also, we don't know how thoroughly he has corrupted other senior figures of the Chapter. Was it just most of the honour guard (minus the captain, who was just blinded) or does it extend to other librarians, company captains, etc?

Nevertheless, an interesting topic!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

His corruption is strange when you consider that the BRs have a really close bond with the ordo malleus, seems the imperium needs some new inquisitors. The other thing which is odd is that he was lost in a space hulk for years, but wasn't checked thoughly when he was found. 

Hopefully well find out the extent of his corruption when diomides, gabriel and the commander bring his corruption to the fore in a future DOW. The future of the BRs is under the greatest threat in its history now, as the inquisition could call the whole chapter traitors, looks like they better keep their "war" behind closed doors


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> as much as i think the question is a good one, please try and keep your titles shorter next time. Huge titles aren't encouraged.
> 
> CP


I shall remember that in the Future. thank you.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Chaos corruption can be subtle. Very subtle in fact
> 
> I believe that Angelos was always suspicious of him though.


yes but i do believe that becoming the chief libraian requires you to work next to other Libraians whom you would think would have noticed something was off with Kyras.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Sarpedon of the Soul Drinkers comes to mind. He wasnt even the Chief Librarian and he dueled and owned his Chapter Master after growing Spider Legs, then ruled his Chapter as Chief Librarian/Chapter Master! Chaos is subtle and if you have the backing of the Chapter then you can do pretty much anything, Chapter Wars are not unheard of for SM Chapters.


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

didnt he become chapter master and cheif libarian after both the chap master and chief libarian where lost in the one hit. Any ways as much as people dont like the blood ravens if they truely are a loyalist faction of the thousand sons that would be kick arse one on our team lol


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

If I remember the story correctly, the current chapter master at the time got killed fighting the Great Unclean One you fight at the end of the campaign. That meant that Kyras was the only one left to do anything, and he was not strong enough to kill it, so he merely imprisoned it on Aurelia. 

Now, what does it state previously? That Aurelia was a blooming city for the Blood Ravens, the crown jewel of the sector. All that, with a Great Unclean One imprisoned on it.

It is impossible to avoid corruption, then. _Impossible._

Knowledge is power, and power corrupts.
That is why he hides it so well.


----------

